# keine meldung von Grub beim starten

## peterpeterson

Hallo Leute

mein Grub tut nach "emerge -u world" nicht mehr.

GAR NCIHTS! keine Meldung, Rechner bleibt einfach nach bios stehen.

erstmal die technischen Daten:

Installierter Grub: 0.97-r3

# gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

Mein Hardware:

3ware Inc 9550SX SATA-RAID

Meine Config:

/boot/grub/menu.lst

timeout 5

default 0

fallback 1

title Gentoo default

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo old

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/sda3

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

------------------

auf den entsprechenden Einträge sind symlinks auf den Kernel

momentan: vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

Das System bootet bisher immer ohne Probleme.

da die uptime >100days war, weiss ich nicht ganz genau welcher vorher funktionabel war.

/var/log/emerge.log sagt die erste installierte Version war: 0.96-r1 (Fri Apr 22 12:03:00 2005)

die funktioniert nun auch nicht mehr.

habe es sowohl über grub-install als auch über dir Grub-Shell versucht. 

jegliche suchen im internet mit der controler-bezeichnung blieben erfolglos.

suchen mit einem grub und raid - problem haben mich erschlagen leider nur mit software-raid  :Sad: 

hoffe ihr habt einen tip.

cu tim

----------

## NightDragon

Was ergibt

```
grub-install /dev/sda
```

?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Bei nem normalen Update wird doch der Grub nicht neu installiert und es sollte doch zumindestens eine Fehlermeldung kommen, wenn irgendwas aus der grub.conf nicht mehr passt. Würde auf alle Fälle mal ein revdep-rebuild machen. Noch ein Tip, kann es sein, dass du den Kernel installiert hast, ohne /boot zu mounten?

Aber über eine CD kommst du noch ins System?

----------

## peterpeterson

moin

Klaus Meier

```
# grub-install /dev/sda

Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

```

wie schon gesagt, ich habe es auch schon mit der 

```
# grub 

grub&gt; root (hd0,0)

grub&gt; setup (hd0)
```

fehlerfrei versucht.

das ergebnis hat sich aber nicht verbessert

gemountet ist boot auch.

```
# mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

....

```

grub.conf (menu.lst) ist immernoch die selbe, wie zum funktionierenden zustand

habe mir als workarout eine grub-boot-cd gemacht, auf der exakt diese grub.conf drauf ist: funktioniert!

nur direkt von der platte booten macht gar nix

der kernel läuft fehlerfrei.

es ist auch definitiv kein kernel problem!

NightDragon

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

lasse ich immer sofort nach dem update laufen.

cu tim

----------

## ps

Mahlzeit;

Ich ferstehe nicht dieses hier, gibt'e nicht ein konflict im grub.conf?

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo default
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3
> ...

 

Wie kann es sein dass (hd0,0) und (hd1,0) beide /dev/sda sind?

----------

## musv

 *ps wrote:*   

> Wie kann es sein dass (hd0,0) und (hd1,0) beide /dev/sda sind?

 

Kann eigentlich nicht sein.

----------

## peterpeterson

nabend..

ja... sorry falsche menu.lst gepostet

habe diese vorübergehend geändert, 

da ich momentan eine pata platte zum booten benutzte.

alle einträge verweisen natürlich auf: hd(0,0)

und die ist /dev/sda

also das prob besteht immernoch  :Sad: 

hab auchmal mit device.map rumgespielt... hilft aber auch nix.

cu tim

----------

## root_tux_linux

Versteh ich das richtig? Grub erscheint nicht mal?

Selbst wenn die grub.conf bzw menu.lst zersaut wäre müsste eine Fehlermeldung kommen wenn grub im MBR ist.

Sieher das nicht einfach grub falsch installiert wurde oder von der falschen Platte gebootet wird?

```
grub

root (hdX,X)

setup (hdX)

quit

```

----------

## peterpeterson

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Versteh ich das richtig? Grub erscheint nicht mal?

 

richtig! es kommen die bios-meldungen und dann nix, nada, ne rien, null

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Selbst wenn die grub.conf bzw menu.lst zersaut wäre müsste eine Fehlermeldung kommen wenn grub im MBR ist.

 

ich wünschte, ich hätte irgend eine meldung, egal welcher art, dann wüste ich wenigstens, dass was nicht funktioniert. ich liebe fehlermeldungen.

kann man bei grub irgendwo debugmeldungen anschalten, dass man zumindest einen wink bekommt.

für's starten, bei der installation habe ich das schonmal eingeschaltet, aber auch ergebnislos

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Sieher das nicht einfach grub falsch installiert wurde oder von der falschen Platte gebootet wird?
> 
> ```
> grub
> 
> ...

 

habe grub (wie schon mehrfach beschrieben) schon vor 2,5 Jahren mit der selben config laufen.

(bis auf die gepostete, dass war meine notfalllösung)

habe auch jegliche mir bekannten installationsvariaten versucht.

ja auch das bios kann von dem kontroler starten, weil es ja alles auch schonmal funktionierte.

cu tim

----------

